# wanted: cervix checkers! warning tmi



## wanabmommmy

Ok sooo. My period is two days late. Which never happens I have a very normal 28 day cycle. And I have been checking my cervix lately. Right now its very high. Almost unreachable. And here is the tmi. I have a lot of creamy milky lookin cm. The the point I though af had arrived! I had a beta done at 12 dpo and it was negative :( anyone know if this super high cervix is a good thing?


----------



## Tinatin

wanabmommmy said:


> Ok sooo. My period is two days late. Which never happens I have a very normal 28 day cycle. And I have been checking my cervix lately. Right now its very high. Almost unreachable. And here is the tmi. I have a lot of creamy milky lookin cm. The the point I though af had arrived! I had a beta done at 12 dpo and it was negative :( anyone know if this super high cervix is a good thing?

That sounds really promising! TMI on my end, too, mine has stayed higher and softer than it normally would be, but the CM is more like lotion (not as watery as usual). I googled the hell out of it, and it looks like there's no concrete way to tell from cervix position alone, BUT at the same time a lot of women seemed to share your symptoms before pg.


----------



## wanabmommmy

I have too!! My DH thinks I'm crazy and addicted to this site! Lol I just want my bfp already! As for your cm. Mine is the same way its white and looks like lotion! So weird. Fx for both of us


----------



## Tinatin

wanabmommmy said:


> I have too!! My DH thinks I'm crazy and addicted to this site! Lol I just want my bfp already! As for your cm. Mine is the same way its white and looks like lotion! So weird. Fx for both of us

Oh, I'm pretty sure I'm crazy, but DF is every bit as barking mad as me about it, which makes me feel slightly better haha. Definite FX for you! :dust:


----------



## wanabmommmy

Ok so update!!! I'm 6 weeks pregnant!! Lol


----------



## sweetspice

wanabmommmy said:


> Ok so update!!! I'm 6 weeks pregnant!! Lol

Can you go through all of your 2ww signs? Btw, congratssssssssssss!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congrats wanabmommy :)

Cant wait to find out your other 2ww symptoms

x


----------



## wanabmommmy

Ok well I don't know my symptoms for each DPO. But I can list them! 
Ok so the first thing I noticed was how nauseous I kept getting. I lost my appetite completely. I was also checking my cervix. And when it didn't drop like its supposed to the day my period was due it was almost a dead giveaway. All in all my 2WW symptoms where just being super tired, cravings, mood swings like crazy, very soar BBs but on the sides not all over like normal, headaches, cramps like af was coming, and lots of milky lotion like CM. Oh and don't forget gassy!!! Wow that got bad lol. As of now I have mild morning sickness the cramps are gone, but bbs are still soar! 

If you wanna know anything else feel free to ask!
I hope you get your BFPS too!


----------



## karry1412

Oh wow! Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy next eight months! :baby:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks wanab :) is this your first?

It's funny you should mention the milky lotion type CM, over the past couple of days I've been feeling really wet down there and today I checked my cervix, it's still high, alot softer than normal and closed. My finger was covered in White lotiony CM. This is the first time I've noticed that. I'm now 10dpo and AF is due anywhere from fri-mon going by my previous cycles. I really hope we've caught the egg this time

X


----------



## wanabmommmy

That sounds really promising!!! Keep checking once a day at the same time. This is my second pregnancy first was ectopic


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats on your pregnancy! How long after you noticed the high cervix did you get your bfp??


----------



## Bimo

Hi wanabmommy

Your post has just made me get a little excited.... In was due to test today but my temp keeps rising and rising and ff has moved my o date so I was 18 dpo and now I'm only 13dop :(
So a bit baffled but ive had cm lots but last nite masses and masses tmi!! Exactly like you said 'lotioney' !! So I'm a little excited now thank you xx


----------



## TattyBLover

Congratulations on your :bfp: 

:witch: is due today, hoping i get my :bfp: soon, tested yesterday and it was negative
xxx


----------



## wanabmommmy

Good luck ladies.

It was the 3 days after my expected period o got my bfp. 

My fingers and toes are crossed for you ladies


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm due today, and my cervix is really high as well, with the lotiony cm too! My menstrual cramps pretty much have gone away by now. Other than that I have full breasts and that's it... I guess I'll just wait and see!


----------



## wanabmommmy

That sounds really good!! Is your cervix soft?? My cramps where gone by the time af was due. But my breasts still hurt and it just gets worse! I think you should test!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Not super soft, kinda medium hard? HA

I tested yesterday and got a bfn... scared to test again although feeling nauseous right now.


----------



## wanabmommmy

If u tested yesterday then try and wait 2 more days. Your cervix should have dropped and become firm by now. Make sure when your checking it do it at the same time every day. Because it changes a lot throughout the day


----------



## CAValleygirl

You mean it should have dropped and become firm if AF is on her way?


----------



## wanabmommmy

Yup. After you ovulate it starts to drop and become hard. Only when your pregnant and or ovulating should it be high and soft :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Love it... I wonder if every woman is the same?


----------

